# Music junk or something similiar



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Every apk I've found on Google or 4 shared gets network errors so I was wondering if anyone had a working version. I'm running aokp jb5 on my gnex but don't think that's an issue. Any help or suggestions would be great thanks

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to general android. The application forum is for the creator of the apps to post their works.

Thanks!


----------

